# Watering flowers



## Gruntilda (Dec 17, 2017)

I am a little confused by this.  One of my new stretch goals is to water a certain amount of flowers.  First thing I tried was walking over to the watering can - no go.  Second thing was to see if I could get a prompt to do so from the gyroid - no go.  Then I noticed in my friends list that I was told I could go and help 5 friends water their flowers.  But the "visit the garden" link was paled out so I couldn't do that.  Does this mean I will have to go find friends to water my flowers too?  Kind of like the quarry requests?  I just can't figure out how to do that though.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2017)

you have to wait for the soil to turn dry, or go to a friend's garden whose soil is dry and water their flowers.
I'm not really sure how often you need to water flowers to harvest them however


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 17, 2017)

Seems the soil goes dry after 1 hour. You can water your own plants and friends plants. If the garden is grayed out, that most likely means they haven't started their garden yet.
Not sure how long dry flowers can survive.


----------



## Relly (Dec 18, 2017)

The soil is dry but I still can't work out how to water


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 18, 2017)

Relly said:


> The soil is dry but I still can't work out how to water


Tap the flower mound. This confused me too. If the soil isn’t dry it won’t give you the option but if it is dry it equips you with a can and you water that clump if flowers.


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 18, 2017)

Is the soil visibly different when it's dry?


----------



## Relly (Dec 18, 2017)

Ah i think I have the hang of it now, it goes a slightly different colour


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 18, 2017)

You can water your own flowers? For some reason I thought it was just in friend's gardens. Maybe my flowers just don't need it now since I don't think I can do anything with them yet.


----------



## J087 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hardest part is finding a friend who's plants haven't been watered yet.
Reward is +1 friend power per friend.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> You can water your own flowers? For some reason I thought it was just in friend's gardens. Maybe my flowers just don't need it now since I don't think I can do anything with them yet.



Yup! You can water your own. It’ll give you the option to water when they need it and the soil will be a lighter color


----------



## Alcor (Dec 19, 2017)

Quick notes of Watering from what I can gather;
Stretch Goal "Water flowers 2 times." - Watering ANYONE's plants counts, including your garden and friends garden
Soil dries up approximately every 1 hour
Damp soil CAN NOT be watered
Wilted Flowers CAN be revived by watering them
Watering phases occurs while the plant is GROWING (matured plants will stay watered indefinitely)
Helping water friend's garden rewards you with 1 Friend Powder (limited 5 per cycle)
Flower soil dries up approximately every 1 hour
You CAN NOT water something that's already damp

Depending on how well you know your friends, you can probably guess if their garden is well maintained.

E.G. If one of your rando friends is constantly visiting your garden, you can be pretty sure their garden is well tended.
OR If you know one of your friends is only online maybe 2-3 times a day, you can probably find a period between to water their plants.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 21, 2017)

When your flowers dry out and no one waters them (like over night) do you lose them?  I have some great rare ones and I worry they will be gone by morning.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 22, 2017)

The only friend that I can find to water is a friend I know who only has 4 friends. XD All my other friends either play too often or have a million friends like me, I never find any dry plants in my own garden cause I have too many friends all visiting. XD I mean it's a good thing but hard for the goals and free stuff!


----------



## J087 (Dec 22, 2017)

Orange tulip on purple tulip seems to give some nice seeds.
But still no blue seeds...


----------



## Libra (Dec 22, 2017)

J087 said:


> Orange tulip on purple tulip seems to give some nice seeds.
> But still no blue seeds...



I have blue tulips! You can visit my garden (we're friends), if you want. Name is Wendy and I have pink hair, LOL. Hope you'll get blue seeds soon!


----------



## J087 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hello pink ponytail Wendy. Just visited your camp to buy a coral.
Which combination did you use to get blue seeds?


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 24, 2017)

J087 said:


> Hello pink ponytail Wendy. Just visited your camp to buy a coral.
> Which combination did you use to get blue seeds?









I have all of the hybrids always out in my garden if you wanna give it a go.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 24, 2017)

J087 said:


> Hardest part is finding a friend who's plants haven't been watered yet.
> Reward is +1 friend power per friend.



This. I have the max amount of friends, 85% daily users, & I only ever find 3 people with wilted flowers. Well, they're going to implement bugs into the garden soon, so maybe there will be a social aspect to them as well.


----------



## J087 (Dec 25, 2017)

aleshapie said:


> I have all of the hybrids always out in my garden if you wanna give it a go.



I am aware of the existence of said file. Yet I've crossed 200+ orange tulips with a purple one, and got 0 blue seeds.


----------



## Libra (Dec 27, 2017)

J087 said:


> Hello pink ponytail Wendy. Just visited your camp to buy a coral.
> Which combination did you use to get blue seeds?



I was going to say "I just used all the flowers I had on a blue tulip in a friend's garden", but thinking about it, that's not quite correct. I probably used around 30 or 40 red tulips the first time and didn't get a single blue seed, though I did get a lot of others. I then went back and planted those in my garden. And then with those new flowers I tried again and out of 10 tries I got 2 blue seeds. So seems like what I've read about "second generation" seeds is correct.

I'm not doing anything at the moment with my garden. I have all the colors and I'm happy with those. Tulips are nice, but I prefer roses, so the day roses are available I'll be planting a lot of those, haha!


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 27, 2017)

I got blue seeds by crossing orange tulips with purple tulips.

Best way to get friend powder is to leave out your most rare flowers and have a friend come by to pollinate. You will get friend powder in the mail.


----------

